# Dune or Star Wars



## Mistress_of_the Glen (Sep 23, 2018)

Which is your favorite. Let's talk.


----------



## Mythopoet (Sep 24, 2018)

Dune book > Star Wars original trilogy > Dune scifi miniseries > new Star Wars trilogy (so far) > campy Dune movie > Star Wars prequels.


----------



## FifthView (Sep 24, 2018)

For me it is...

Dune book>Children of Dune miniseries>new Star Wars trilogy (so far)>Dune miniseries>Star Wars original trilogy>Dune movie (1984)

*Edit:* I left the Star Wars prequel movies off, since I normally try to forget they exist. But if I were to include them, they'd fall at the very end of this list. Any list involving Dune and Star Wars.


----------



## Mythopoet (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah, I didn't include Children of Dune miniseries because I only watched it once long ago and can't remember much. I know there were things I liked (James McAvoy) and things I disliked (probably most of it).


----------



## FifthView (Sep 25, 2018)

I love Children of Dune and have watched the DvDs probably 4 or 5 times. All other considerations aside, I think it has one of the best soundtracks ever. I'd rate the soundtrack in the top five all-time, probably.

I also love the way it shows the change in generations, going from Paul Atreides and his generation to that of his children. And, yes, James McAvoy; this was my first experience of him, before X-men even.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Sep 25, 2018)

Any Dune over any Star Wars. And I'm not even a particular fan of Dune.


----------



## pmmg (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, I wont give up my love of Star Wars, but it has taken a lot of blows. Dune...well, I remember thinking the first book was pretty damn good, but by the fourth, I was ready to stick my head in an oven and turn on the gas.

I am not sure I would rate them one against the other though...I don't think they compare in the way I think Star Trek and Star Wars do as visions of Space. Dune just had a lot more depth in its initial inception I thought.

Can I add Farscape and BSG? cause those are the space stories I watched most recently. I liked them both very much. Farscape took a while to grow on me though.

Well...that is not true, now that I think on it. I was watching Babylon 5 on DVD's somewhat recently, but I thought it was not very good and stopped, and I started watching space 1999, cause I saw it when I was young but don't remember any of it. Its not at all what I remembered.

Anyway...I wish I had more Farscape. I was really enjoying that one.


----------



## Mythopoet (Sep 27, 2018)

pmmg said:


> I was watching Babylon 5 on DVD's somewhat recently, but I thought it was not very good and stopped


----------



## FifthView (Sep 27, 2018)

Well if we are comparing space operas, Guardians of the Galaxy should probably be considered.  

Dunno. At first, it seemed a weighty contender with Star Wars, and I still like it better than Star Wars. But  now that the characters have been more tightly folded into the whole MCU, after Infinity War, it kinda feels more like a superhero genre than space opera. For me, at least.

My thing w/ the original Star Wars movies: I don't think they hold up well over time. This, not so much as a consideration of their general goodness in-themselves, but in comparison with so much sci-fi that has come after. They're kinda bare bones, for me, and were stunning at the time because they were basically "first" on the field, but they no longer are "only." If that makes sense.


----------



## Devor (Sep 27, 2018)

Gotta be *Green Lantern*, all the way.  




Spoiler: :p


----------



## FifthView (Sep 27, 2018)

Devor said:


> Gotta be *Green Lantern*, all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deadpool just glanced at me nodding his head furiously but without fury.


----------



## pmmg (Sep 28, 2018)

Mythopoet 

Heheh,  the mc of babylon reminded me of this guy...




No convictions.


----------



## Mythopoet (Sep 28, 2018)

pmmg said:


> Mythopoet
> 
> Heheh,  the mc of babylon reminded me of this guy...
> 
> ...





Did you only watch like 2 episodes or something?


----------



## pmmg (Sep 28, 2018)

Mythopoet said:


> Did you only watch like 2 episodes or something?




Well, it seems you liked it, and that is okay. We don't have to like the same stuff   One whole season, stopped and moved on. Been a while since I was watching, but just thinking on it brings some of the things I would say about it. But do we really care? Probably not. It does not seem like a show for me. Maybe it gets better. IMO, they would first have to replace all of the human characters to get there.


----------



## Devor (Sep 28, 2018)

pmmg said:


> Well, it seems you liked it, and that is okay. We don't have to like the same stuff   One whole season, stopped and moved on. Been a while since I was watching, but just thinking on it brings some of the things I would say about it. But do we really care? Probably not. It does not seem like a show for me. Maybe it gets better. IMO, they would first have to replace all of the human characters to get there.



I tried to rewatch it a few years ago and found season 1 hard to get through. But they switch in a new much more decisive captain in season 2 and it changes the whole show.


----------



## pmmg (Sep 28, 2018)

Back to dune or star wars, well, I actually read the star wars books, and some of the supporting books. I enjoyed 'dark force rising' probably more than any other series I 'Read' in star wars. I don't much remember to movie books anymore, only a few scenes that were different. Dune was a great book, but I did not care for the sequels as much. I have heard that after the fourth book the got really good again, but by then I was spent. I don't think I will ever go back to them but maybe.

There was a mini tv series of Dune I recall enjoying. But...Star Wars, Empire, and Return of the Jedi are just too much a part of me to cast aside, so those first (even though I am not sure I can watch them anymore). The newest movies....big sigh...the Last Jedi may have killed the series for me. I may even be psychologically scared from the force in that one.


----------



## pmmg (Sep 28, 2018)

Devor said:


> I tried to rewatch it a few years ago and found season 1 hard to get through. But they switch in a new much more decisive captain in season 2 and it changes the whole show.



Its a bit more than just that though. Maybe...


----------



## pmmg (Sep 28, 2018)

Thinking on it, even the shows opening annoyed me. "Babylon 5, the last of the Babylon projects..." or some such. That's just not true. You could not know it was the last, it is just the most recent of the Babylon experiments, the last remains to be seen...Nit-picky, but I've said before, once you draw scrutiny, its hard to turn it off.

If it helps, I had the same feeling with that show that I had with Voyager. I did not believe the cast in that one either.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 28, 2018)

I enjoyed both. Why choose, or even compare? One was a novel, the other was a movie. It's comparing apples and AT-ATs.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 30, 2018)

pmmg said:


> Well, it seems you liked it, and that is okay. We don't have to like the same stuff   One whole season, stopped and moved on. Been a while since I was watching, but just thinking on it brings some of the things I would say about it. But do we really care? Probably not. It does not seem like a show for me. Maybe it gets better. IMO, they would first have to replace all of the human characters to get there.



Season 2 is quite good. The stumbles from early in Season 1 are left behind and the story starts to get a lot more serious.


----------



## Demesnedenoir (Oct 4, 2018)

I saw Star Wars Episode IV 20+ times in the theater, so that movie wins. It was a beautiful cross between western and epic quest with swords, even if they were lightsabers. Guns, swords... what more does a growing boy want? And though I loved the first Dune... I didn't make it to book four to feel like putting my head in the oven. I just quit midway through two. The campy Dune movie was good fun.

But to be blunt, I'm not a huge sci-fi guy. I enjoy them, but meh, they don't go beyond casual entertainment once past the age of twelve.


----------

